# See in the dark



## ellie99 (Aug 21, 2012)

An red footed tortoises see in the dark ??? X


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 21, 2012)

Not so good!


----------



## JoesMum (Aug 21, 2012)

Yes, but probably not as well as they can see in the day time.

Many keepers of all species of tort are aware of their torts being up and about overnight. Joe will certainly move to a warmer or cooler spot... I've even caught him eating late at night!


----------



## mainey34 (Aug 22, 2012)

Funny, I was going to ask the same question. I have a sulcata. I don't believe that she can see in the dark. I put her in her house at night. and if I don't put her close enough to her hide box, she can't find. It. I feel so bad.


----------



## ellie99 (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you yeah my red footed tortoise eats. Then he goes to bed and I have to turn his light out and I feel bad that he wont be able to see when he try's to go back under his shelter but last night he slept in the corner but the this morning he went under the shelter


----------



## JoesMum (Aug 22, 2012)

They work it out... Just like you, it takes time to adapt to seeing in darker conditions. 

In the wild, nobody puts lights on for them.


----------



## ellie99 (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh yeah ha true thanks


----------

